# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Problemy z jelitami

## karas

Witam. Mam problem z jelitami.
Mianowicie chodzi o to, że od około 2 miesięcy występuje u mnie na przemian biegunka z zaparciem. Stolec występuje też w formie ołówkowatej lub bobkach. Mam też uczucie niezałatwienia się do końca. Krwi w kale nie zauważyłem. Bóle brzucha w sumie nie występują (czasami wzdęcia). 
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź co może mi być. Bardzo się boję, że to może być rak... 
Dodam, że mam 20 lat.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i od razu życzę wesołych świąt

----------


## ala16

po0czytaj o zespole jelita drażliwego

----------

